# ErrorDocument 404 not working for IE



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I have this at the top of my .htaccess:

```
ErrorDocument 404 /404page.html
```
I have the file created. Firefox users get directed to it just fine on a 404 result. But IE gets "The webpage cannot be found" etc.

See for yourself.

Any ideas? Thanks.
[EDIT] Fixed it in IE by making it > 1kb, but it still doesn't work in Google Chrome.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It doesn't direct me to 404page.html. It redirects me to index.php. Is this what you wanted?

It redirects to index.php in Firefox, IE 7, and the latest version of Google Chrome for me.


----------

